# crawfish patterns



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

i'm trying some new approaches to tying crawfish and looking for a material for the shell and tail any thing will be apriciated thanks


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

..felt, goose / turkey "back", thin leather, !


----------



## Brehm Boy (Jan 9, 2005)

Turn the hook up side down(long shank)
-take 2 small oval shaped feathers and tie them at the bend of the hook for the claws
-tie the tail up near the eye of the hook. (Use what ever appeals)section of feathers arrange in a fan shape
-Find a long slender tear drop shaped brown saddle hackle
anchor the base of the hackle feather at the claws and run it in a spiral op the skank to build up the profile
-last lay either a thick cluster of peacock strands or a slender strip of scud back material(soft plastic) along the back of the fly. anchor behind the claws and keep your wraps 1/8th in apart as you move your way down to the tail.


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

I like to use furry foam. I usually tie and fish the Clauser Crayfish, it works for me!


----------



## stonefly71 (Apr 14, 2004)

Check out Fly anglers online there was a guy who make a crab with thin leather and foam there is a pic of it and there are a few other patterns on there. www.flyanglersonline.com Later Matt


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

stonefly thanks alot thats a great site with alot of patterns very helpful


----------



## saintmathew (Jul 27, 2004)

big_fish said:


> i'm trying some new approaches to tying crawfish and looking for a material for the shell and tail any thing will be apriciated thanks


This is my favorite craw patter. Everything you need is here, direcs, what to gte, recipe, etc. http://www.virtualflybox.com/patterns/pattern.php?id=234 hope this helps.

mat


----------



## stonefly71 (Apr 14, 2004)

You welcome if you need anymore info feel free to e-mail me directly. I have many sites and such in my fav's . Where about are you in eastern Ohio? I'm in Lancaster.Later Matt


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

http://flytyingforum.com/index.php?act=flyshow&s=$s&showid=407

Simple to tye and very effective.


----------

